# Twin Bullets (true story about a dog & rant)



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

[warning: graphic storytelling]
He was a pig dog. Many generations of bully breeds mashed together into a medium-sized, muscular dog. He didn't want to kill pigs - he didn't have the right instincts, didn't have the drive. So he was useless. Rehoming would've been too much of a pain, and euthanasia too expensive. So one day he was dragged into some remote bush. The gun was pointed at him. _Bang. _One gunshot, and the bullet glanced off the top of his skull, sending shrapnel all through his head. Then the gun was leveled at a 45-degree angle to his head to deliver the final kill. _Bang! _The bullet pierced skin, but curved and ended up lodged in his neck. He'd die anyway, so there he was left, bleeding from the head and in unimaginable pain. Hours or days later he was found, saved, and adopted. They had no idea of the bullets until he had a radiograph taken. 

This is a true story. The first half is speculated from all the evidence - the place of the bullets, the breed of dog, the location he was found. But one thing was for sure - this dog had been shot with twin bullets and left for dead.

HOW THE **** COULD YOU DO THIS TO A DOG? "Pig" dog, "pet" dog - NO DIFFERENCE besides the way they are treated. Left on chains or in cages all day unless it's time to hunt down a pig, these poor dogs deserve so much more. They deserve love, care, attention, and to not have to risk their lives or be shot. The way dogs are treated in New Zealand makes me unbelievably mad. Life chained, caged all day, shot, what the **** is wrong with people here? Many people here seem to lack basic empathy for animals, be it a cow or a dog. People who do this to dogs are absolute psychopaths! That dog loved you, trusted you, was loyal to you, and yet you shot it and left it for dead. you must be hella messed up to do that to such a loving, loyal creature.

Thanks for listening to my rant.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

This is horrible! The poor dog.


----------



## cattyratties (Sep 30, 2020)

Amazing storytelling, horrible scenario, I hope the dog will forever have a happy life after this.


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

What is wrong with people. Honestly. Glad the dog's in a good home now.


----------



## Dominash (May 4, 2021)

Awful! I would never want to see an innocent dog having to through such torture. I'm one of the few persons in my cycle against animal torture, and when it comes to dogs, I get distraught with friends that treat them poorly. I have seen many people miss treating dogs that look like big balls when they are completely a different breed. I get that pitbull's gonna be very dangerous if they are not trained right, but people should still pay more attention and read articles These 10 Dogs are NOT Pit Bulls! (People always make the mistake of thinking they are) to learn how to discern them.


----------

